# The Chicken Fingers At The End Of The Rainbow



## The Barbarian (May 26, 2014)

Getting dark, and the last rays of the sun popped a rainbow.    About 8 cell phone exposures stitched together.


----------



## CAP (Jun 14, 2014)

Never heard of them..


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 14, 2014)

CAP said:


> Never heard of them..



Cell phones?  Funny looking things without wires to hold them to the wall.....people can't seem to drive automobiles without having one either stuck in their ear, or worse....typing on them!  Sometimes, people even use them instead of talking to other people standing right next them...outrage.




Not the person to be commenting on 'stitching' cell phone photo's...still trying to do 'normal photo's from a tripod.
Getting hungry thinking about chicken now though.......



Scott (I like wings...not hot wings) B


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey--COOL photo! I have no idea how this post got overlooked until now! I never saw the title to this post until now, two full weeks into June!!! What the ,,,,!

I had never ever thought of stitching cell phone pics... huh...something new to think about.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 15, 2014)

Man that is a loooooooong wait for a photo to be commented on...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 15, 2014)

> Never heard of them..



Rainbows often occur when you have your back to the sun and you are facing a rainstorm.    It's caused by different refraction of light at different wavelengths.   Oh, wait, you're talking about Cane's, aren't you?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 15, 2014)

Agree with Derrel Cool Shot and first I am seeing this..The tittle jumped out at me so how I missed this up until now is beyond me.Well Done and with a cell phone.The Rainbow looks like a Big Bubble.


----------

